# Sticky  Basal Body Temperature - BBT (Information and everything BBT related)



## Sheilaweb

Hi Ladies,

Here we have a new thread dedicated specifically to ladies who are interested in, or are unsure about getting started with charting their Basal Body Temperature or BBT - here's a link to a great piece of information about this particular subject:

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=59901.0

A number of ladies have posted that they already use a number of different methods to chart their temperatures, here are links to just some of them, what works for some, doesn't always work for everyone, so there should be something here for everyone.... but if you know of anything else that may be of help to others here on FF, please feel free to add to this topic.

www.thefertilityplan.com/BBTchart.html

With the onset of mobile phone applications - there are also a myriad of 'apps' which could also help with charting your BBT - I've already done the hard work and searched for the apps with the best rating and even better, they're FREE:

https://play.google.com/store/search?q=ovuview-+period+tracker+sleekbit&c=apps

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/fertility-friend-mobile/id443919067?mt=8&ls=1

Any queries or questions you have about BBT, the lovely ladies here will be able to give you great advice and support.

Hope you find this thread of use - best wishes and  to everyone

Sheila

This post includes an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Hello - Hoping this is a good place to discuss BBT - I am using duofertility to chart my temperatures. I have just had a dip at 8dpo and hoping that it's an implantation dip. I seemed to get the BD incidence and timing right this month so ever hopeful but Why oh why do we put ourselves through this constant hope of a natural miracle. I'm fast approaching 44 so chances are very low ! Any insights into implantation dips gratefully received !


----------

